# SA - Seacliff Saturday squid



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Hiya folks,
A few hours from 09h00 to midday at Seacliff on Saturday. The wind and chop got us eventually, but not before we got a round dozen nice squid.
I managed to drop two over the side, so 14 pulls in total. Water was very murky and quite a good result considering.
A fair few yakkers out that morning.



















More pics at my blog.
Cheers, Hank


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work Hank especially if the water wasn't clear.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Well done Hank. For consumption I suppose, not bait?


----------

